# Bout' to go Down....



## espo16

https://vimeo.com/152438625


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## joebuck

Espo is the man ... go get 'em!


----------



## Splittine

We have some awesome post on here but I have to rank you at the top of the list.


----------



## lettheairout

Espo call me. I have a place for you to check out in the Hutton unit 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Damn man!!! Best post ever!! Good hamburgers lol damn man good luck today


----------



## IM4MOPAR

AWESOME!!!!!!!, hope your "new" gunner gets one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whit270

Good luck guys...Knock em dead! God bless America!


----------



## Geronimo

Good luck Espo. Enjoyed the video!


----------



## nonameangler+1

Good luck boys. Get them rascals back under control. 
Outpost Corry..standing by


----------



## 706Z

Good luck, like u need it, ha! I luv me some Hutton!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z

Need a morning report. Any brought out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost

He had a debriefing scheduled at 1200 hours.


----------



## espo16

https://vimeo.com/152456629


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

Just got set up.... Glad we came in early... Just got drove in on... Backed out as soon as he saw me...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Damn it man... If you get one ICanFish... It doesn't count! Lol unwritten rule on our bet man, you can't have the coach pitch you the ball! Lol good luck guys!


----------



## sureicanfish

Dang, I'm in an Espo film, that's going on the resume. 

I'm up, I picked a tree loaded with stink bugs so now I keep smelling cinnamony bug guts. Windy, cool spot, fingers crossed.


----------



## espo16

https://vimeo.com/152460718


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

706Z said:


> Need a morning report. Any brought out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nothin today... Bunch a deer seen though...



Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bcbz71

"Hamburgers. French fries. Diet Coke"
"Hope he can shoot "
"Stink bugs. Make good cover scent. "

Classic. Espo got acting skillz and needs his own show. Kill 'em and grill 'em boyz. We all watching from work!!


----------



## espo16

IM4MOPAR said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!, hope your "new" gunner gets one!!!!!!!!!



Me too Harvey.... Me too...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish

Let the small ones walk this way, I ain't picky. Seriously, this tree is like the tree in avatar for stink bugs


----------



## espo16

Lmao...at least you'll have a cool story to tell when you smoke one...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Outside9

Espo for President?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

espo16 said:


> Lmao...at least you'll have a cool story to tell when you smoke one...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Yea it's cool until he takes a shot and all those bugs all at once shit all over him!! Then that will be the story of how Fish spent the next week at Espo's getting the stench off!! Lmao


----------



## espo16

I just bout fell out the tree just then....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Tried to go to my hot one, but I looked up and seen a black man with a helmet on in my tree...


----------



## espo16

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Emerald Ghost

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Damn it man... If you get one ICanFish... It doesn't count! Lol unwritten rule on our bet man, you can't have the coach pitch you the ball! Lol good luck guys!


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heck, that's more like hitting off a "T"


----------



## espo16

One of the guys from work just called me... Someone just hit a doe on hey 98 / Blue Angel... Said someone needs to come get it... Pm me if ur close n want some deer meat...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## nonameangler+1

Damn, The day I don't have the truck..


----------



## espo16

Someone enroute...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish

Shoot I'm STOKED and very grateful to be here just knowing it's good ground. Pines are thick so if I can catch a legal buck in the scope I'll send him a present. Jumped 2 does walking in.


----------



## sureicanfish

What the f### is up with my luck?! No sooner than I hit submit I see movement, heart jumped! What is it??? Could it be a deer? A buck??? Nope, a freakin hiker with a big bag and 2 walking sticks...


----------



## espo16

Son of a motherless goat...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jaster

No Orange, fire a warning shot. That will teach the goat fkrs!!!


----------



## lettheairout

Yeah there is a nice hiking trail that runs through there 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

lettheairout said:


> Yeah there is a nice hiking trail that runs through there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah, I see that now:wallbash:


----------



## halo1

Epic thread! Well done Espo and hopehecanshoot! Hahah! I see a handle change in the future!


----------



## espo16

Dude you might be cursed... Stink bug just flew in my ear


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Not very many trees big enough to climb in this place...


----------



## 192

Trim them ear hairs---stink bugs are ruttin.


----------



## sureicanfish

Lol, and now this... sorry guys, my bad ju-ju followed me in


----------



## espo16

Shit... Just came by me saw me backed up and is getting out of truck


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Welcome to the hutton.


----------



## 192

espo16 said:


> Shit... Just came by me saw me backed up and is getting out of truck
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Idiots.


----------



## John B.

That tundra drove in on me this morning.... he turned around though.


----------



## espo16

He parked in between us and is getting dressed!!!!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## skullmount1988

Why the hell did you sit that close to the rd? No wonder you can't kill a deer.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Fire a warning shot... He is in the DMZ


----------



## espo16

Grunted and whistled at em... They gone...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z

Damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

100 yds N of SICF now... I here him whistlin.... 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Just had a truck drive by me... now, granted, I am 100 yards off the road, looking down a strip that borders the head, so I can't be mad... 

But damn, it's 2:30, you need to be in a tree, not driving around.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

espo16 said:


> 100 yds N of SICF now... I here him whistlin....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


 This is the new form of morris code I'm unaware of? Chirps, whistles and clicks? Damn sophisticated huntin language of Espo!


----------



## espo16

We'll be fine....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish

Good grief, it's bad enough the dude is driving around with 2 climbers rolling around on a dozen paint cans...I whistled forever, they heard me, kept getting set up. By the time they had climbers on there backs I yelled C'mon man!! They threw the climbers in the truck and tore out. I hear them behind me now heading south


----------



## John B.

Roll. Tide.


----------



## espo16

Just drove down the other Rd... Past me stopped turned around and hauled ass


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

I may seriously regret eating la hacienda for lunch...


----------



## sureicanfish

I think I'm gonna have me a snack right now since the woods are clear for a bit


----------



## Whit270

Yall sure are making work go by a little faster. Great thread lol


----------



## sureicanfish

Whit270 said:


> Yall sure are making work go by a little faster. Great thread lol


I called out today to make it lol. Now all the helo's (which I work with) are keeping me from hearing the hikers


----------



## espo16

I left my dip in the truck and ate all my candy....FML 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Just had 2 women in a blue Toyota highlander drive by.... driver had potential.

They must be lost...


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> Just had 2 women in a blue Toyota highlander drive by.... driver had potential.
> 
> They must be lost...


Stop and give directions 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

espo16 said:


> I left my dip in the truck and ate all my candy....FML
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Rapid resupply--got ya covered.....


----------



## espo16

Thx bud...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

All that commotion and a lil one just cruised through....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

They coming back!


----------



## espo16

Jesus.... Glad I brought my helmet....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> Jesus.... Glad I brought my helmet....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


You need to bring more tomorrow. There's a few window lickers in here that won't get far without a helmet.


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> They coming back!


Show em the piney woods bat wing!


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> Show em the piney woods bat wing!


Might hang ham...


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> Might hang ham...


:thumbsup: lol


----------



## HisName

Love the Vids and with Sureicanfish reminds me of T. K. and Mike .


----------



## lees way2

Please dont miss josh its going to be a long enough home in back of the truck as it is,it will be longer with no shirt tail.Good luck yall pile um up.


----------



## James Fink

Jesus y'all...


----------



## John B.

Sage grass, and short pines... something about those 2 makes me want to swan dive from my tree stand.


----------



## espo16

I fashioning a noose out of my haul rope now....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

Wait..... I shouldn't have said that...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Haul rope huh... I like your confidence. Lol


----------



## espo16

Haul rope... Pull rope....same toilet different shit.... Or is it same shit different toilet?


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192

:whistling:


----------



## lettheairout

espo16 said:


> I fashioning a noose out of my haul rope now....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


What a racist. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

I know 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

The way my season is going, if a cowhorn steps out he might be in trouble. Lol.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

And to think... I decided to stay home and be with the family... I could have been out there with you guys messaging back and forth listening to the choppers and seeing the tourists!! Lol


----------



## John B.

TheMasterBaiter said:


> And to think... I decided to stay home and be with the family... I could have been out there with you guys messaging back and forth listening to the choppers and seeing the tourists!! Lol


You're not missing much.


----------



## BananaTom

I found one for *YOU* this time!!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

John B. said:


> You're not missing much.


I struggled for hours trying to decide.. Figured I'm just burning myself out and since Sunday is the last day, I want to be eager to sit in the tree ALL day! Lol


----------



## John B.

TheMasterBaiter said:


> I struggled for hours trying to decide.. Figured I'm just burning myself out and since Sunday is the last day, I want to be eager to sit in the tree ALL day! Lol


I'm never eager to do that. Lol


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Me either.. But it's my last chance unless I'm a guest on a quota tag.. I didn't get one.. So even thought I might not want to stay in the tree all day, I'm eager that it is my last chance and pulling out all the stops lol


----------



## bcbz71

Leave this thread for 45 minutes to drive home and miss 40 punch lines! Bat wings, nooses and ruttin' stink bugs....I'll never be able to remember all that.

All we need is a picture of .223 next to a 10 1/8" spike shot in the neck......

Keep it up....here's to some dead public land goats!

:beer:!!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Fish/Espo... You guys have been quiet for a little bit... Got something in the scope? What's going on out there?


----------



## espo16

I'm feenin so bad fer some backy I was thinkin bout drinkin a shot of doe piss...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish

Nothing here. But, these little sparrows are badasses They land on top of some sage grass, ride it to the ground, peck the hell out of it, and tackle another one...so yeah not much going on


----------



## John B.

What the buck, deer...


----------



## espo16

Shoot!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## pirate

7 does in last 39 minutes


----------



## espo16

Spike 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

Spike at my 10... Doe n fawn at my 2


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jspooney

I want video of you talking with them below you


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

We need a video with narration of the area, the hunt, the company and the current update.. Morgan Freeman style! Lol


----------



## orrmi

I was covered up with them this morning. Nuttin yet this evening. Ready though...


----------



## John B.

I really go through the highest of highs, and the lowest of lows when deer hunting... this morning I was fired up.

Right now, I want to climb down and swing this browning in to a pine tree just to see my scope shatter like a snow globe getting hit with a softball bat.

Deer hunting is a love/hate relationship for me.


----------



## espo16

Spike headed towards fish... 2 doe to my right 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Shoot the spike!


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> I really go through the highest of highs, and the lowest of lows when deer hunting... this morning I was fired up.
> 
> Right now, I want to climb down and swing this browning in to a pine tree just to see my scope shatter like a snow globe getting hit with a softball bat.
> 
> Deer hunting is a love/hate relationship for me.


What, are you on your damn period? Moody bitch!:yes:


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

This is going to be a good one....


----------



## espo16

3


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## pirate

2 more does


----------



## espo16

Says he's "grunting after a doe"


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> I really go through the highest of highs, and the lowest of lows when deer hunting... this morning I was fired up.
> 
> Right now, I want to climb down and swing this browning in to a pine tree just to see my scope shatter like a snow globe getting hit with a softball bat.
> 
> Deer hunting is a love/hate relationship for me.


I know how you feel. Been that way most of the season. Especially last weekend 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR

good luck fellas, gotta be close to showtime, got 6 of em eatin in the yard


----------



## John B.

Yeah! People driving around at 5:30! 

Woooo I love this place!


----------



## espo16

Shot fired...don't know who it was...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> Shot fired...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


You?


----------



## espo16

Nope


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Sicf?


----------



## espo16

Idk 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

People get down too early in this place... seen 3 drive by already.


----------



## espo16

Stay tuned boys.....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Whit270

Heck ya!


----------



## John B.

Hell yeah. I got a cart if you need it. I'm sure you have one though.


----------



## espo16

I got one....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## dehook

Oh hell!


----------



## Whit270

What is it?!?!?!?


----------



## sureicanfish

Damn I'm shaking!! Just saw horns outside ears, straight on chest shot


----------



## espo16

Stay tuned I said!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Whit270

I'm excited for ya! Been hoping you would bag something for sometime now!


----------



## Linkovich

We're staying tuned! We need pics!!


----------



## John B.

I'm happy for ya brother!


----------



## Telum Pisces

John B. said:


> People get down too early in this place... seen 3 drive by already.


And push the deer right to you!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Whit270




----------



## halo1

Hahah hopefully you don't earn the hopehecanshoot nickname this day ? Hahah! Good luck !


----------



## doradohunter

How good is that dip espo? Got you a big one in now I bet. Ain't nothing worse than getting all set in the tree and realizing you left your cope in the truck.


----------



## dehook

Espo, did you have to climb up sureicanfish's tree to help him get down. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## bcbz71

Reload page....F5 F5 F5...nothing. Dammmit....where da buck?


----------



## pirate

I ended up seeing 9 total closest one was 10 yards everything else was 80 to 100 yards


----------



## halo1

And


----------



## 192

Y'all were 20 yards off the road. What is taking so long?


----------



## skullmount1988

sure said:


> Damn I'm shaking!! Just saw horns outside ears, straight on chest shot


If you need somewhere to clean him I have a gamble hung up at the house if you wanna swing by.


----------



## lettheairout

Bring it by the house so I can check it out. Forgot what a deer looks like. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1

grouper22 said:


> Y'all were 20 yards off the road. What is taking so long?


prob trying to locate the Copenhagen before the deer ! Haha


----------



## espo16

Headed to him now boys


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Waiting!!! Need an update!!


----------



## lettheairout

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1

grouper22 said:


> Y'all were 20 yards off the road. What is taking so long?


I wonder if They are trying to find espo's kevlar cover that went missing after the first video?


----------



## deersniper270

:whistling::whistling::notworthy:


----------



## skullmount1988

Still looking for him? He must have used the .223!!!


----------



## 192

Did he hear the deer coughing or laughing?


----------



## deersniper270

Or the .22-250! Straight blastin deer!


----------



## lettheairout

Damn neck shot. Never gonna find him now. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Please find this deer.


----------



## k mac

lol


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Hide n seek


----------



## lettheairout

On another note. Anybody else check anything in 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

lettheairout said:


> On another note. Anybody else check anything in
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Negative.


----------



## lees way2

If yall need help looking we can probley get a milton crew together an head yalls way, just let us know.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Looks like we are about to have an update... Espo is on


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Anticipation is killing me....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

I can get a dog but doubt the deer is dead if he used the .223. Probably can find the bullet where he shot him from where it bounced off his brisket.


----------



## lettheairout

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Looks like we are about to have an update... Espo is on


Nope where always logged in using the app

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

lettheairout said:


> Nope where always logged in using the app
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I was trying to edit the post but the sidebars wouldn't let me.. But the real reason why I took that screenshot was to point out how many people were one the thread... Pretty impressive! But also that I thought Espo was online and about to update.


----------



## orrmi

I'd settle for a picture of blood on the ground about now...lol


----------



## skullmount1988

orrmi said:


> I'd settle for a picture of blood on the ground about now...lol


Bullet didn't penetrate the hide. He gone!


----------



## lees way2

Blood is good, but in this case it would be great.


----------



## bcbz71

I hope those two are not clowning us...watching all our posts, then Espo comes on with a wild story talking about an Alabama black snake....


----------



## 192

Unless they stumbled across John B's blood trail. That vag was flowin heavy today...


----------



## dehook

They have been home for 30 minutes now.


----------



## skullmount1988

bcbz71 said:


> I hope those two are not clowning us...watching all our posts, then Espo comes on with a wild story talking about an Alabama black snake....


Yep he didn't shoot shit!


----------



## John B.

I think they're having a hard time finding where the deer was when it was shot, where they're hunting is about head high gallberries and it looks a lot different on the ground than it does from the tree.


----------



## Downtime2

...


----------



## 192

Hahahahaha!


----------



## John B.

Damn son.


----------



## halo1

This thread has gotten colder then date night with the wife and when we get home she says it ain't happening its to late.lol


----------



## Whit270

Did y'all get locked in there?


----------



## espo16

Help.


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z

What u need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Beer


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## skullmount1988

He can't stop laughing at everyone on here waiting for a deer that wasn't killed


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> Help.
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


I just got home, I have no problem coming back up there. It'll take me 30 minutes. Let me know.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Epic black snake chain has been yanked!


----------



## John B.

In all honesty, I never heard the shot...


----------



## lees way2

What ya want and where it can be on the way.


----------



## orrmi

I sat till dark 30 and never heard a shot...hmmm


----------



## espo16

Robert call me


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## halo1

Yep


----------



## bcbz71

If there ain't a deer story in here somewhere, Imma boycott all future Espo threads like Spike Lee and the Oscars.


----------



## dehook

I told the wife I couldn't go to church tonight because I had to see what sureIdidn'tshoot killed tonight. Well you had a lot of cheerleaders waiting to give you a lot of congratulations!! You dirty dogs. LOL!! Now I have got to come up with a good story, care to help Espo.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Got off work back at the camper finally reading through this entire novel of a thread and I'm at the end stressed out!! What's the verdict!?


----------



## lettheairout

Hold the phones. Just spoke with espo. Gonna. Be a bit 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dehook

Now back to the first picture Halo1 posted.....


----------



## jgraham154

We got bambezeled!!


----------



## espo16

Headed to check out station... Gotta get a pass before we get locked... Might need a dog 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## countryjwh

lettheairout said:


> Hold the phones. Just spoke with espo. Gonna. Be a bit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What is the reason. Bad shot? Blood trailing? Them being But holes ?


----------



## espo16

Stay tuned... Gimme time


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lees way2

If yall need help lets get on him before it rains.


----------



## bcbz71

Beer. Check out. Dog.....


----------



## halo1

Can one of the mods sticky this thread to the top of the hunting forum! So we can't torment hopehecanshoot for the rest of the year! Haha i think espo jinxed him! Lol


----------



## delta dooler

Damn .223's!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Over 200 posts on this thread and we still don't have a dead deer picture!

Heck, I was given the flag for a lot less!


----------



## dehook

By Felicia, LOL!!!


----------



## skullmount1988

Damn I was enroute with the dog. Won't let em go back in to find him


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

....


----------



## bcbz71

Telum Pisces said:


> Over 200 posts on this thread and we still don't have a dead deer picture!
> 
> Heck, I was given the flag for a lot less!


 The ground should be littered with flags on this one.....


----------



## espo16

https://vimeo.com/152509802


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## dehook

They owe you 45 minutes for not being on post at 5:00am this morning.


----------



## halo1

skullmount1988 said:


> Damn I was enroute with the dog. Won't let em go back in to find him


Dang I was hoping y'all could find it! Sucks that he got away, maybe can locate it in the morning?


----------



## lettheairout

We tried. Just sometimes the law gets in the way. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z

Dang 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

We'll find him tomorrow morning. I don't plan on sitting too late. Need to scout some more.


----------



## skullmount1988

Lesson learned! Don't use a .223 or 22-250 for deer


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Is that really the caliber that was used on this deer?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> Is that really the caliber that was used on this deer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I was told 22-250


----------



## 192

Jesus not the dang chambering bullshit again.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Damn I hate that for him, gonna be a long restless night, we all know from experience. If it was a 22-250 might want to rethink the caliber for deer huntn. I'm all about shot placement but sometimes to lite is just to lite. Hope they find the deer tomorrow, I'll be stressing and checking in tomorrow morning as I can.. Good luck fellas


----------



## kdawg.84

Hate he didn't find it.might have had better luck throwing that 22-250 at the deer.


----------



## sureicanfish

Guys, the deer is dead, and I'd be shocked if it wasn't 100 yards from my stand. How many stories have we all read and heard about deer running after being shot with xyz caliber and needing a dog..plenty. look up ballistics for 64 gr nosler @ 3400 fps.

Just about sick to my stomach right now. I could hear this buck grunting from way off and was hoping he'd get close enough before light ran out. He finally comes in and is moving quick towards a doe feeding near me. He steps into a hole, 60 yards maybe, his head is down, I see horns outside of ears, cross hairs on chest, fireball. Doe splits, he runs off a little slower and stops in some bushes what looks liIke 50 yards from the shot. I hear him coughing and kicking every now and then. 10 minutes later, no more noise. Nothing walked away, the noise stayed right there. By the time I got down it was dark, gallberries are 6 foot high, couldn't find blood or nothing. Heading back in the morning. I hate that the meat is ruined, hate that bad.


----------



## orrmi

Bummed...hope you can find him in the daylight.


----------



## lettheairout

sure said:


> Guys, the deer is dead, and I'd be shocked if it wasn't 100 yards from my stand. How many stories have we all read and heard about deer running after being shot with xyz caliber and needing a dog..plenty. look up ballistics for 64 gr nosler @ 3400 fps.
> 
> Just about sick to my stomach right now. I could hear this buck grunting from way off and was hoping he'd get close enough before light ran out. He finally comes in and is moving quick towards a doe feeding near me. He steps into a hole, 60 yards maybe, his head is down, I see horns outside of ears, cross hairs on chest, fireball. Doe splits, he runs off a little slower and stops in some bushes what looks liIke 50 yards from the shot. I hear him coughing and kicking every now and then. 10 minutes later, no more noise. Nothing walked away, the noise stayed right there. By the time I got down it was dark, gallberries are 6 foot high, couldn't find blood or nothing. Heading back in the morning. I hate that the meat is ruined, hate that bad.


Meat will be fine if you find him early in the morning. We killed 1 Monday night. Found him Tuesday at 2 pm. Meat was fine. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z

Yall find him before it gets hot in the morning it will be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

We lost ours in the big gallberries also 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270

Good luck to you man! Hope you can find him. Maybe the coyotes won't get to him. Other than that if he landed on dry ground the meat should be fine even if it rains


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Y'all will find him tomorrow. Had situations like this where sometimes you have to climb back up in the tree and point everyone towards the location where he was shot. Gallberries and tree elevation play crazy mind tricks when judging distance and location.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Sounds like to me that buck is toast, just a matter of collecting him now.. Good luck sureicanfish..can't wait to see pics


----------



## John B.

Knowing where y'all were, it's damn near impossible to find one without staying in the tree and walking someone to the deer.

We've all been there. It'll work out. Try not to stress.


----------



## sureicanfish

I would be thrilled if the meat is ok. Anxious to get back out there. I wanted to sneak back in there sooo bad, I'd stay out there all night beating those bushes for this one.

Val, Shane, thanks a ton for looking so hard, definitely a memory I won't forget.


----------



## John B.

Drive around the gate...


----------



## sureicanfish

I wanted to, what happens if you get caught?


----------



## skullmount1988

John B. said:


> Drive around the gate...


Hell they have the code for the lock. That's what I would have done. Just don't take a gun in with you and they can't get you for hunting at night.


----------



## espo16

Regular Blackwater we'd still be there bud.... Hutton......


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Try'n Hard

Meat will be fine till lunch tomorrow - was it a neck or chest shot? I hope you find him but be ready to track. I've heard two cough / wheeze after neck shots. Neither were found. Both were does and we didn't look super hard. Good luck brother - you've earned him


----------



## skullmount1988

You can't get in trouble it's public land and there's a nature trail. Sicf if u want to go back out I'll go with u tonight. BIL has the dog right across avalon. Lmk


----------



## sureicanfish

How's the dog with no blood?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Y'all keep your shorts on. Don't wanna read about y'all in "the FWC Report!"


----------



## skullmount1988

He's good.


----------



## skullmount1988

Try'n Hard said:


> Y'all keep your shorts on. Don't wanna read about y'all in "the FWC Report!"


You've read about me several times


----------



## skullmount1988

Call me if u wanna haul ass up there 8507777407


----------



## bigbulls

Guys, if you have a deer down and can't find it go back to the shack and let them know. Most of the time the forest guys will be more than happy to get out there with lights and a dog if available to help you look. You just have to check in before the deadline. They will let you look for the deer after you check in.


----------



## 706Z

I'd holdup. Don't want to push him if he's still alive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

bigbulls said:


> Guys, if you have a deer down and can't find it go back to the shack and let them know. Most of the time the forest guys will be more than happy to get out there with lights and a dog if available to help you look. You just have to check in before the deadline. They will let you look for the deer after you check in.


Nope, we tried, even called the game warden (didn't answer) dude wouldn't let us go


----------



## skullmount1988

Can't be a chicken shit all your life


----------



## bigbulls

sure said:


> Nope, we tried, even called the game warden (didn't answer) dude wouldn't let us go


Well, that's bull shit. They told us different last year. One guy shot one late and said as long as we checked in before he deadline we would be able to look for a shot deer.

Were you hunting on the south or north side?


----------



## Try'n Hard

FWC report Santa Rosa County:
Officers observed 49 vehicles drive around the gate in the Hutton Unit sometime before midnight and begin a search that covered almost 90 acres! Despite being warned by officers the unruly crowd continued to search thru gall berries using their cell phones to communicate and light the area. All suspects were issued notices to appear


----------



## sureicanfish

North side


----------



## espo16

Lol.... 248 replies on SICFs thread.... We rootin for ya brother.... Like I told you.... Been wantin to get you on a deer since I was in Saudi....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bcbz71

espo16 said:


> Lol.... 248 replies on SICFs thread.... We rootin for ya brother.... Like I told you.... Been wantin to get you on a deer since I was in Saudi....


 I've never followed a thread by the minute like this one. The spot seemed dicey with the hiker and trucks, but you put him on one, so Bravo Zulu to you for that.

If he finds it, I say his name changes to "Sure, I can hunt"; if not, well....scroll up....

Good luck. Will check tomorrow morning at work. I'm exhausted from all the anticipation.


----------



## IM4MOPAR

Let Espo and some of the other fellas' wisdom sink in, it'll be a long night, but climb the tree again, point your help to the spot, if you bring a dog, even better, meat will be ok. I been rooting for u as well!!!!!!


----------



## Bodupp

I'm gonna have to drink my way through the rest of this...


----------



## espo16

2 Beam & Cokes in already.... The look on his face..


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Try'n Hard

I feel like we should be doin something! Someone take donations or start a go fund me account !


----------



## dehook

Try'n Hard said:


> Meat will be fine till lunch tomorrow - was it a neck or chest shot? I hope you find him but be ready to track. I've heard two cough / wheeze after neck shots. Neither were found. Both were does and we didn't look super hard. Good luck brother - you've earned him


Being a little racist aren't ya. LOL


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Ok... First I want to say congrats Fish... But to pull an old line by Espo, it didn't happen if there is no pics! Lmao... Also in case the deer is found I have to protest... I demand equal time with the coach lol private lessons are equal time for all players lmao

Good stuff though Fish, hope you find it!


----------



## dehook

If you can't sleep tonight SICF, just start at the beginning of this thread and start rereading all of these post and when your done, bingo it will be time for you to go look for him. Good luck brother.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I just dozed off watching Perry Mason. Woke up in a sweat - dreamed he was dead right there! I'm feeling better about tomorrow's search! 
Actually it kinda makes me sad. 
I dread tomorrow's post. It will be the end of an era. When they find it the hunting section will not be as much fun. Seems like SICF has been Pff buck-less for about 3 seasons. Who we gonna laugh at now?


----------



## GROUPERKING

Finally got home from work, and was able to catch up with all my reading. Damn all the bad luck ! Vehicles, hikers, stinkbugs....Lol. My hunt would have been ruined if I left my skoal in the truck !! Looking forward to seeing pictures of this deer tomorrow. Good luck !


----------



## sureicanfish

Well, I can't tell you how I got this picture but it's one of two spots found near the spot I shot him. That was all we found and the dog just wasn't interested in tracking tonight. Gonna crash out for a bit then go hit it again. He ain't where the sounds were coming from and as loud as the deer were moving through, I don't know how he coulda moved off unheard. Rain tonight...


----------



## kdawg.84

I wonder what happens to a 65 grain bullet when it hits a twig?


----------



## damnifino3

I sure hope you can find him this morning. Helluva hunt to not get your prize.


----------



## kdawg.84

This dang rain isn't gonna help anything.its a good thing you went back and looked.that was prolly your best chance.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Man I got up this morning and saw the lead with blood on it, I got super excited thinking that you guys might have found it last night.. But man, what bad luck! I'm sure you'll find it today! Good luck Fish


----------



## nonameangler+1

Good luck boys...Been a fun read...really hoping for a great ending.


----------



## John B.

Hopefully you'll get lucky and stumble across him... it rained hard enough to wash my boot prints away in some sand from yesterday, so blood isn't going to be an option I'm afraid.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I'm up!....what's up?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Oh! I backed up and see bloody gallberry leaf and deer not where he coughed - not good I fear


----------



## delta dooler

The Espo and Sureicanfish saga..... So much suspense


----------



## lettheairout

I'm at work. Just waiting for updates 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

lettheairout said:


> I'm at work. Just waiting for updates
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yep... I will have the phone on the thread all day refreshing looking for updates!


----------



## John B.

Doubt anyone will look before 10 or 11. We're all in the stand currently.


----------



## espo16

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

John B. said:


> Doubt anyone will look before 10 or 11. We're all in the stand currently.



Looks like they looked all night, with a dog???


----------



## John B.

Try'n Hard said:


> Looks like they looked all night, with a dog???


Allegedly. 

The dog was hot on the trail to the Harold store, trying to find a corn dog or something.


----------



## skullmount1988

We were there til midnight. Dog found the blood for us but just wouldn't do anything with it


----------



## Whit270

Good luck guys I hope you find him!


----------



## Try'n Hard

skullmount1988 said:


> We were there til midnight. Dog found tge blood for us but just wouldn't do anything with it



What is "tge" blood? 
"the" blood? Maybe??
"triple good exit" blood??


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Lmfao Espo


----------



## Buckchaser

I really hope y'all find him, on a side note and just my two cents (not gonna argue about it) but get a bigger caliber there is to many variables in shooting a deer. Especially the the type of hunting you do. If your feeder hunting it's one thing but your not. .270 or bigger through some gallberries into the chest the deer is done within 50 yds most likely.


----------



## Kennyw523

It might take one of you boys to put one on a leash and drag it in front of me for me to see a deer .... This is crazy


----------



## jcoss15

if he hasn't been pushed a mile away he should be close by, if there is water anywhere near he will likely be in it...


----------



## bcbz71

Y'all gonna look for him anymore, or has this story ended? I'm emotionally invested at this point and need to know if I should start the healing process?


----------



## lettheairout

The search will begin in a little while 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

bcbz71 said:


> Y'all gonna look for him anymore, or has this story ended? I'm emotionally invested at this point and need to know if I should start the healing process?


We are all invested now lol!! I got up this morning and looked at the thread.. it's break time here at work and I couldn't get it opened up quick enough, still having to wait, this is BS! The story has to end with a happy ending one way or the other, even if somebody has to go to a massage parlor for one&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

We're all in!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

https://vimeo.com/152582270


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## gastonfish

Man I hope y'all find him! Fingers crossed Josh


----------



## Try'n Hard

This sucks!


----------



## IM4MOPAR

hope ya'll find him, I got to thinking and checking on that 64gr. 22 cal , I know, not starting that whole .223 thing, but checked a couple other calibers at 100 yds also, some were close to the energy range of the 22-250. I.E. the 30-30, then it dawned on me when I used this analogy, would I rather take a hit to the chest w a 100mph tennis ball, or a 100 mph Randy Johnson fastball. to use a car guy's thought, "there's no replacement for displacement"!!!, not raining on ya SICF, just a lot of things can happen w/small bullets.


----------



## skullmount1988

Did yall walk the creek on the other side of the rd? I'm almost certain that he crossed headed to water.


----------



## espo16

Yep


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

Currently.....










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## orrmi

Those are the best Blackwater Maps. They have all the numbered forest roads on them.


----------



## lettheairout

I will look for buzzards next week while I'm in there 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Are you guys calling it? Or still searching?


----------



## espo16

Called it... Valiant effort....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## halo1

Espo beat me by a minute dangit on calling it. Lol


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Sorry to hear Fish! Wish you had recovered it.


----------



## espo16

https://vimeo.com/152600101


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Lets not get in a caliber debate I lost one a few years back with my fathers .444 marlin using a 265gr bullet. It happens to the best of us with whatever we shoot. Man is probably sick to his stomach especially it being his first buck. Learn from it and move on you still have over a month of hunting left! Now get out and do some more hunting!!!


----------



## delta dooler

That sucks...... (What caliber bullet was it though?)


----------



## lettheairout

delta dooler said:


> That sucks...... (What caliber bullet was it though?)


Large caliber


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Damnit.. Hate that for y'all especially fish. Not the happy ending was waiting on, to the massage parlor we go..


----------



## sureicanfish

dudes, please, please spare me the caliber stuff. ive read a few posts this year about deer being lost and none of them were using a small caliber. chest shots arent the best anyhow, everyone knows that, but thats what he gave me. i did my research before deciding to use it, they're used a lot more than you'd think. on top of that, its my Dad's old rifle and for this hunt, for this buck, it was what i wanted to carry. ALSO! the round i was using has 60% more energy at the muzzle than a .223 Fusion...just sayin.

Searched hard today, soaked and all scratched up. no dice. i wish i had a helicopter to spot his white belly as i'm sure he's in a direction we didnt check. stuff is tall too. i am beyond depressed about this, but also, not entirely surprised something like this would happen to me. if any of you hutton unit guys read this, i'll put a $250 reward on his carcass, thats an important deer. This was a hunt i'll never forget, still very grateful, but damn i have some legitimate bad luck and dont feel wild about going out again.


----------



## lettheairout

We just giving you crap about caliber. But I will be in there next weekend and I will look for it. I know where you were sitting. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

I know the feeling you have right now. I had the same exact thing happen to me during archery season, but whatever you do do not give up hunting.


----------



## IM4MOPAR

it takes a lil' bit for the sting, pain, or whatever that sick feeling is called to ease up, BUT, you will be back!!!!!!! Hoping you get your deer!!!!!!


----------



## countryjwh

Watch for buzzards. May be difficult with the cold weather coming though


----------



## sureicanfish

i cant get back in there and dont want to sneak around and try to scare up buzzards while folks are hunting. just hoping someone catches a glimpse and can check it out.


----------



## espo16

We gotcha bud


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Brandon_SPC

sure said:


> dudes, please, please spare me the caliber stuff. ive read a few posts this year about deer being lost and none of them were using a small caliber. chest shots arent the best anyhow, everyone knows that, but thats what he gave me. i did my research before deciding to use it, they're used a lot more than you'd think. on top of that, its my Dad's old rifle and for this hunt, for this buck, it was what i wanted to carry. ALSO! the round i was using has 60% more energy at the muzzle than a .223 Fusion...just sayin.
> 
> Searched hard today, soaked and all scratched up. no dice. i wish i had a helicopter to spot his white belly as i'm sure he's in a direction we didnt check. stuff is tall too. i am beyond depressed about this, but also, not entirely surprised something like this would happen to me. if any of you hutton unit guys read this, i'll put a $250 reward on his carcass, thats an important deer. This was a hunt i'll never forget, still very grateful, but damn i have some legitimate bad luck and dont feel wild about going out again.


Hey deer are some tough bastards. If you are off at all on Monday or Wednesday I will be willing to go back and help you search for a carcass. Maybe the buzzards will be on him then. It it makes you feel any better I lost I think 3 deer before getting my first one with a bow and have lost one with a rifle.


----------



## Jason

Just got caught up on this thread!!! Get a day off and fish all day and night and ya'll stir up crap and I couldn't help!!! Dern!!! Wish ya'll would have found him brother!!! It happens to everyone....don't forget my little spike a few years back!!!

Watch it in big screen and wonder in amazement how I didn't find him!!!


----------



## kdawg.84

that deer is gone. It didn't happen,now it's time to get over it and go after the next one. I would definitely try throwing the gun at him next time though.


----------



## sureicanfish

i remember that Jason, 300 mag right?, thats nuts. Brandon, I'll be off weekday mornings until around noon. just let me know and i'll be out there.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

sure said:


> i remember that Jason, thats nuts. Brandon, I'll be off weekday mornings until around noon. just let me know and i'll be out there.


Alright if you want I can get down at 10 am Monday morning and meet me at the gate and we can go in there and look if you want. Or send me a screen shot of where you were at and I can drive to see if there are any buzzards on Monday. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Jason

sure said:


> i remember that Jason, 300 mag right?, thats nuts. Brandon, I'll be off weekday mornings until around noon. just let me know and i'll be out there.


nahhh 7-08....main culprit I believe was the ballistic tips hitting a tree limb


----------



## sureicanfish

Serious about the reward, I don't care who it is, forum member or not. How bout this rain huh?? A dog would be great...freakin luck...


----------



## lettheairout

There will be a hunt starting next week in there. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

I will be there starting Thursday. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

<<< Avatar change, beat that Kevin


----------



## Brandon_SPC

lettheairout said:


> There will be a hunt starting next week in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Forgot about the 2nd hunt.


----------



## lettheairout

Mobility impaired 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1

This has been of the best hunting threads in a long while! Great videos, great hunting, some good natured ribbing! Sadly it didn't end the way we all wanted but better luck next time sicf! We have all had deer get away! I prescribe lots of beer daily! Haha


----------



## Whit270

Hey man don't quit! Took me 4 years to see a legal buck. I couldn't even get one back before the rules changed lol Keep at it one will walk your way again!


----------



## Bluewater Report

I lost a big buck earlier this year too... hit him with hard with a 7mm Mag, but never found him. I'd recommend a few bottles of wine. It's an emotional roller coaster, but you'll be better for it.


----------



## damnifino3

Sureicanfish I know how you feel right now. You gave your best effort to find it. He may have gotten up and walked away you never know. They are pretty tough. I respect the fact that you're using your dads gun and how special that buck would be to you. That's why it makes me sick for you. You will get back in there and kill a stud one day I'm sure of it. This forum is slam full of great guys that are willing to help. I couldn't be more proud to be a part of this and reading all the comments. These guys are truly sportsmen (sometimes) lol. Espo you are a class act brother. Good luck on the next hunt. I look forward to the next thread.


----------



## auburn17

I would be willing to bet that buck is dead. I have shot 2 in the chest and both of them were recovered by luck. They ALWAYS fill up with blood internally. 

Hate it for you Josh, I was pulling for you like everyone else. My advise for next time, If you shoot a deer and he keeps moving/coughing/wheezing then KEEP shooting. Even if you have to sneak down and get to him.

I lost a STUD Florida buck up around Sandy Landing by not doing this. I shot and he dropped in the clear cut, didn't move for 5 minutes. Took off running and only found 2 beds where he laid with blood. 

From that day on when I shoot a buck, the dang wind better not blow wrong and make their tail flinch or I will unload my rifle. 

Get back on the horse, we have all been there and you never forget it. It makes you appreciate the next one that much more though


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Fish... Man, trust me when I say, I don't know first hand your heart ache, but I can image it! A week or so ago we joked about who would be the first one between us to get our first kill... Man I was rooting for you yesterday!! And to have the first one slip through your hands while using you father's rifle... Dude, there just aren't any words that I can say that would be equivalent to the pain... 

I'm sorry brother you weren't able to find him! I will be going out Sunday for an all day (break in between for a little tail gate lunch) this will be my last hunt with my gun unless I'm able to get a hook up with a guest pass during quota.... But you are more than welcome to join me! Maybe between the two of us we might get the one in the area I've been hunting..


----------



## lettheairout

Oh he'll come turkey hunting with me this season. You wanna see emotion. You will forget about that deer 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

It took me 4 years to see my first deer. Done well for many years. Now this season I feel like a rookie. I can't see a deer since thanksgiving. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

One thing that keeps nagging me was how much shape I could see outside of his ears. His head was straight out grunting at a doe, his ears were flat, and there was plenty of shape outside of ears. Now, it could be the emotion of the whole deal amplifying what I saw but those few seconds are burned in my brain and I'm afraid, he was a good one.

Master; I have a general gun quota, if we can hook up I'll take you out there


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

sure said:


> Master; I have a general gun quota, if we can hook up I'll take you out there


Man, thank you! I am off every Sunday and every other Wednesday... I would be happy to go on quota hunt with you just let me know when you want to go. 

But if you want to tag along, your welcome to come with me Sunday.


----------



## Scruggspc

Holy shit lol


----------



## jspooney

Fella's, I just started a GOFUNDME account for SICF. Let's see if we can get him enough Benny's to buy another rifle. I figure he can put the reward money with what we raise and get a sweet .50 cal auto with heat seeking ballistic tips and FLIR optics. That'll do the trick.


----------



## Rickpcfl

jspooney said:


> Fella's, I just started a GOFUNDME account for SICF. Let's see if we can get him enough Benny's to buy another rifle. I figure he can put the reward money with what we raise and get a sweet .50 cal auto with heat seeking ballistic tips and FLIR optics. That'll do the trick.


 If enough money is raised, he can just pay Espo to go kill a deer for him. That might be more efficient.


----------



## Try'n Hard

If it comes down to it he can come to Camden with me and kill a yard buck. Ear of corn and a hammer should be all he needs


----------



## sureicanfish

I got rifles, just no cannons


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Ahh hell since we are talking about misses, lost deer, etc. Bigbulls missed a buck 5 times with his 300 blackout the other day. It was about two hours after I spoke with John at the Munson store. He could've peed on the dang thing it was so close. Had to after he posted about me killing three trees last year.. :whistling::laughing::lol: I was sitting about 300 yards from him about to fall asleep when the woods came alive. :2guns::2guns: :gun_bandana: Been holding that in for the last four days, I couldn't take it anymore lol


----------



## John B.

Brandon_SPC said:


> Ahh hell since we are talking about misses, lost deer, etc. Bigbulls missed a buck 5 times with his 300 blackout the other day. It was about two hours after I spoke with John at the Munson store. He could've peed on the dang thing it was so close. Had to after he posted about me killing three trees last year.. :whistling::laughing: I was sitting about 300 yards from him about to fall asleep when the woods came alive. :2guns::2guns: :gun_bandana: Been holding that in for the last four days, I couldn't take it anymore lol


Wow! Throw the rifle at him next time!


----------



## Brandon_SPC

John B. said:


> Wow! Throw the rifle at him next time!


Culprit he had his scoped dialed all the way up, or at least he says....:whistling: I might be getting him glasses for fathers day


----------



## Jason

sure said:


> I got rifles, just no cannons


I can letcha borrow my 300!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## skullmount1988

https://youtu.be/m6p-1OJyzfs

This must be what happened to the deer!!!


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> If it comes down to it he can come to Camden with me and kill a yard buck. Ear of corn and a hammer should be all he needs


With my luck I'd whack an antler off and he'd stick me in the belly with the other...and everyone would say "you shoulda used a sledge"


----------



## jspooney

Don't expect mercy. This is just too ripe of a situation to not bust your chops! lol. You're a good sport.


----------



## Try'n Hard

All this talk... Me and Jr are leaving for camp! Updates if possible


----------



## espo16

What's the record for most viewed thread?


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> All this talk... Me and Jr are leaving for camp! Updates if possible


Take the sledge!!


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> What's the record for most viewed thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Pier VS. Boats.... this isn't even close.


----------



## chaddd

My god! When did this thread gett 35 pages? Did they ever find the deer?


----------



## John B.

chaddd said:


> My god! When did this thread gett 35 pages? Did they ever find the deer?


Negative.


----------



## hyco

Dang, no cell service at work and web site is blocked on office computer. I had to wait with great anticipation till back at home. I hate it's gonna end like this. I feel like I need a bourbon!


----------



## espo16

John B. said:


> Pier VS. Boats.... this isn't even close.



I think I remember that one....lol


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> I think I remember that one....lol
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Probably 10 years ago.


----------



## jspooney

I'm thinking the infamous bikini thread may overshadow the pier thread.


----------



## espo16

That was the one about boats pulling power close wasn't it?


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bcbz71

espo16 said:


> What's the record for most viewed thread?


It's gonna take awhile for another perfect storm of events to top this one (on the hunting side). I like how y'all rallied and put in work to find this buck. Good stuff.

Was hoping for a happy ending for SICF, but if we're being honest, I can't help but chuckle each time I think about Espo sayin' "Hope he can shoot". 

Goats are tough and bullets do funny things once they impact something. My buddy hit his buck Monday night square in the shoulder with a .270 Corelok (130gr) at 50 yds. Perfect shot. No exit wound. Buck ran off (only 30 yards) and never leaked a drop of blood. The shock waves completely liquefied the lungs and there was a shrapnel hole in the heart.

It's hard to wait sometimes, but the highest percentage shot is that broadside shot where you can get that bullet through both lungs. Can't run far if they can't breathe.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

13,510 views!!! Fish, that right there shows how much we were all pulling for you man! Damn and now up to 36 pages! Lol straight awesomeness!


----------



## jspooney

That's...just...nasty


----------



## Splittine

espo16 said:


> What's the record for most viewed thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....



Over 100k


----------



## halo1

Just to keep thread going, can I get 20 20 25 20 25 on whether hhcs can make this shot? Lol such a good movie! Classic! I wonder if espo would do this for him? Just to reassure sicf can shoot? Be a great get together to watch this! For charity maybe? Hahah! Maybe help sell that 22-250 for sale with the bent barrel!


----------



## lettheairout

Oh this thread won't die until a deer does 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

I will post pictures or video of a buck laid across the hood of the pooper, should I ever get another shot...


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Hell yea! Keep it going! Lol


----------



## Rickpcfl

lettheairout said:


> Oh this thread won't die until a deer does



Oh crap. If we leave it up to SICF to kill the deer, this thread will be here long after we die.


----------



## sureicanfish

Mmmm subway cookies...make..feel....better


----------



## stewart_fish

Man i feel like I'm tired, or spent! Such a range of emotions thru this thread. Freaking roller coaster. Feel for you bro. It'll happen. Keep at it. Good on you espo. Good dude. Good human right there. Don't think your good deeds aren't going unseen.


----------



## curdogman

Sorry you lost your deer SICF, it happens sometimes. That first one is always hard to get. Keep after um.


----------

